# Adobe CC 2017



## Hector1970 (Nov 3, 2016)

I see Adobe CC have a new version out.
It's now "2017" not sure what happened to "2016" I think they didn't bother doing any significant upgrades as they were to busy counting their revenues.
Reading the blurb on Photoshop 2017 there doesn't seem to be much in terms of improvements.
Am I missing anything significant?
Has there been anything good added. 
The last update changed the extraction functionality but I'm not sure it made it much better with hair.

Asa customer I've been annoyed by the auto renew (at the full rate and not at a discount rate I was entitled to be on)
I naively expected them to improve the software in a meaningful way on a regular basis.
They should be eliminating the need for extra plugins - they exist because there is a demand for them.

I see Aurora (or whatever the company is called) have anew application coming.
It's an interesting example where a monopoly doesn't innovate and a new company starts to make inroads.
Photoshop is great but most users can't use it properly.
If Aurora could Deleon a version that makes layers and cutting out easier to understand and have good colour effect presets they could build a customer base.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 3, 2016)

It's basically still the same update cycle they had before CC -- every 2 years is a major release, and in-between a minor release. So much for the claim that the subscription model would allow them to release new features as they're developed. I have more to say on the topic, but will resist the urge to re-ignite the flame war about the subscription model.


----------



## Besisika (Nov 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> It's basically still the same update cycle they had before CC -- every 2 years is a major release, and in-between a minor release. So much for the claim that the subscription model would allow them to release new features as they're developed. I have more to say on the topic, but will resist the urge to re-ignite the flame war about the subscription model.


Please do say. We are a big family, flame war is in our gene and became our daily bread.
I didn't go for the subscription model. I am stuck with old version. I want someone on it to convince me why would I need to.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2016)

Besisika said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > It's basically still the same update cycle they had before CC -- every 2 years is a major release, and in-between a minor release. So much for the claim that the subscription model would allow them to release new features as they're developed. I have more to say on the topic, but will resist the urge to re-ignite the flame war about the subscription model.
> ...



It depends on which old version. As long as your version does what you want, its the right one for you. However, if you want to edit Raw Images from a new camera model, then the work-around might be a hassle.

My first Version was 3.5 back in the 1990's, I stopped upgrading after CS 5.5 and started using the photography package. I purchase a 1 year subscription around Black Friday for $80 or $90 and do not deal with monthly renewals. I'm good thru Dec 2017, and will add another year this December.


----------



## Besisika (Nov 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It depends on which old version. As long as your version does what you want, its the right one for you. However, if you want to edit Raw Images from a new camera model, then the work-around might be a hassle.
> 
> My first Version was 3.5 back in the 1990's, I stopped upgrading after CS 5.5 and started using the photography package. I purchase a 1 year subscription around Black Friday for $80 or $90 and do not deal with monthly renewals. I'm good thru Dec 2017, and will add another year this December.


Sounds good.
I am on 2014, they upgraded Camera Raw and I was able to upgrade mine to handle 1DX II, so I am good for now.
It looks like the video features matured a lot and I might be tempted sometime next year.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 3, 2016)

Besisika said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > It's basically still the same update cycle they had before CC -- every 2 years is a major release, and in-between a minor release. So much for the claim that the subscription model would allow them to release new features as they're developed. I have more to say on the topic, but will resist the urge to re-ignite the flame war about the subscription model.
> ...


Just came away from a huge support fail by Adobe who took my money for over two years of CC subscription - and never - never ever - made it work. After months and months of no help at all. As in zero = 0,0. Adobe finally caved in and "gave" me 2 years full Adobe subscription package. 

Which miraculously works.

I'm sure they thought they where giving me a big deal. But I only use the two CC programs anyway. So I still ended up with nothing to show for months of waiting except confronting the most unresponsive, outright dishonest to directly lying "support" I have ever experienced anywhere from any company.

I'll let others draw their own conclusions. Meanwhile here the script to an op-ed I'm thinking of writing on Adobe "support". 

1) I complain to Adobe support that they have my money but their system is not accepting my codes.
Adobe support promises to look into it and come back within 24-48 hours.
2) Nothing happens for a week.

1a) I complain to Adobe support that they have my money but their system is not accepting my codes.
Adobe support promises to look into it and come back within 24-48 hours.
2a) Nothing happens for a week.

1b) I complain to Adobe support that they have my money but their system is not accepting my codes.
Adobe support promises to look into it and come back within 24-48 hours.
2b) Nothing happens for a week.

1c) I complain to Adobe support that they have my money but their system is not accepting my codes.
Adobe support promises to look into it and come back within 24-48 hours.
2c) Nothing happens for a week.

1d) I complain to Adobe support that they have my money but their system is not accepting my codes.
Adobe support promises to look into it and come back within 24-48 hours.
2d) Nothing happens for a week.

1e)...
...

You get the picture.

I carefully documented everything. Call by call. Exchange by exchange. Month, by month, by month. 

I sent a lot of this documentation to Adobe after a few months in the mistaken belief it would lead to some improvement/reaction. But again no response. Zero. Nothing. Except they kept my money - of course.

Welcome to Adobe subscription software...


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 6, 2016)

Not sure why some members here are such RABID apologists for Adobe, which is absolutely on cruise-control with PS CC. Innovation is way, way back in the rear view mirror. 

Below is the "What's New?" for CC (2017), straight from the CC update blurb. Note that some of it involves additional subscriptions! ("Marketplace")
====================================================================

In-app search
Quickly search Photoshop tools, panels, menus, Adobe Stock assets, help content, and tutorials from within the app using a new search panel that’s right at your fingertips.

Tighter integration with Adobe XD
Now you can copy SVG elements to your clipboard to easily paste Photoshop design assets into Adobe XD.

Get started faster
Jumpstart design projects with easy access to presets as well as free Adobe Stock templates that you can access right from File > New.

Stock templates, 3D objects, and search

Adobe Stock marketplace now includes design templates and 3D objects, plus you can drag and drop Stock search results from your Library panel right into your canvas and start using them right away. Right-click on a stock image to do a visual search for similar images.

Enhanced Properties panel
The Properties panel now displays information about common layer types as well as the document, so it’s easier to make precise adjustments.

Support for SVG color fonts
Access any SVG font installed on your system from the Photoshop Font menu. Great for responsive design, SVG fonts support multiple colors and gradients, and they can be raster or vector.


New Creative Cloud Libraries capabilities
Libraries in Photoshop now support Adobe Stock templates. Plus, Send Link has been updated so you can share read-only access to a public library. When you follow a library, it appears in your Library panel and updates automatically.

Creative Cloud Assets improvements
Archive and restore all your assets stored in Creative Cloud, including the ones in your Creative Cloud Libraries, assets created with CC desktop products, and mobile projects.

Introducing Typekit Marketplace
Now you can buy fonts from some of the industry's biggest names and use them in your Photoshop projects. Typekit uses its font sync and web technologies to deliver your Marketplace fonts anywhere you need them.

Better overall performance
Photoshop now works more efficiently thanks to performance improvements, including a faster Liquify tool.

And so much more
Also includes: The ability to adjust the eyes independently in Face-Aware Liquify, an improved user experience for Match Font, and more.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 6, 2016)

I am no apologist for Adobe but what exactly do you want that you don't have in PS?

At this point PS is a pretty mature product and I am quite happy for them to be doing background algorithm improvements that make no interface difference but improve my output rather than coming out with countless rehashes of stuff that doesn't actually save me any time anyway. But stuff like content aware crop, dehaze, Raw workflow via mobile, etc do make my life easier.

What most users of CC want is tighter integration and ease of workflow across the suite, they want mobile capabilities and seamless functionality, that is where most of the R&D has gone in the last few years and whilst I use very little of it I am content with the very low cost of ownership and the cross platform interoperability.

There are several photo centric options now, PS is not the only game in town, if you don't like it don't use it, buy something else and move on. But understand your dissatisfaction is not causing Adobe one second of lost sleep, they are not and have never seen themselves primarily a photographers software, they are primarily a creative business software and as such they are doing a very good job and are making a lot of innovation across the suite. Look at the bigger picture and you will realize how utterly irrelevant we, photographers, are so the comparative lack of photo innovation makes more sense, especially when you take the product maturity into account.


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 6, 2016)

I used Adobe product since version 3 (not CS3), but have stopped at CS5.5 extended. Since then moved to AffinityPhoto for most stuff (very fast for large files), DxO Optics, ZereneStacker (PS function was useless anyway for my purposes), Aurora HDR2017 (nice powerful suite). I looked at the new Luminar, but not impressed with the information that has been forthcoming. We'll see ...

At any rate, there are lots of suitable and powerful alternatives to PS and LR. They are different, in some aspects better, some things take getting used to, but all work very well. For anybody not happy with PS for whatever reason, it's worth having a look around.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 6, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



"Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated"


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 6, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Not sure why some members here are such RABID apologists for Adobe, which is absolutely on cruise-control with PS CC. Innovation is way, way back in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Below is the "What's New?" for CC (2017), straight from the CC update blurb. Note that some of it involves additional subscriptions! ("Marketplace")
> ====================================================================
> ...



I don't want/need any of the fancy bells and whistles. I just want my LR to work to its potential. I don't want to keep giving more money to more subscriptions that I don't wand. For my subscription, just keep improving the basic product and stop trying to up sell me.
I never wanted to go with yearly subscription in the first place.

sek


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 6, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> I am no apologist for Adobe but what exactly do you want that you don't have in PS?
> 
> At this point PS is a pretty mature product and I am quite happy for them to be doing background algorithm improvements that make no interface difference but improve my output rather than coming out with countless rehashes of stuff that doesn't actually save me any time anyway. But stuff like content aware crop, dehaze, Raw workflow via mobile, etc do make my life easier.
> 
> ...



Translation: "You don't need innovation, and your complaints are meaningless."

The subscription model helped Adobe achieve exactly this.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 6, 2016)

It's getting almost to the point the only reason to keep upgrading is the new camera support. Otherwise a pirated copy that stops talking to the adobe server and prevents it being disabled is all users need. This was adobes problems in the past when it was very expensive. The subscription model was designed to reel some of those in. The should focus on making the software easier to use and more preset effects. Their lack of innovation is not hurting them now but would eventually. The applications are such a mish mash they probably are trying to integrate them (they should really reduce the amount of them) . I think though when you are jumping from Adobe CC 2015 to 2017 you should including some wow factor.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 6, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I am no apologist for Adobe but what exactly do you want that you don't have in PS?
> ...


Yes that's exactly what I said : . Well done on having a conversation! But as an angry basher that wasn't what you wanted so again I was the fool for thinking anything different.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Nov 6, 2016)

For a meager monthly fee, I am quite happy with the PS/LR combo. However, while it continues to run on my Macs(albeit, no longer supported), I still prefer Aperture for quick fixes while I achieve competency in LR(as a 2nd language).


----------

